# anyone on battlefield 4



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

im on it doing quite well rank 34 and unlocked loads of weapons for assault im using the l85a2 engineer mtar 21 sniper l96 and support scar h sv what you using and could you suggest any better weapons


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol yes I'm on there level 51 and annoying the crap out of snipers by sniping them at 1000mtrs on some of the maps but on average 6-700mtrs and also like lmgs it all depends on your style of play going premium and playing other maps is worth it


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah im a premium member got it the day I bought the game I take it your a pro sniper with them kind of distances haha also I just unlocked the l96 is it any good and what rifle do you use and have u any tips for unlocking sniper gear fast


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

just us two then hey


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I`m playing BF4. 

Though I`m only on level 111 and have just over 500 knife kills.

I need more practice 


And don`t you just hate snipers


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

im on bf4 on pc!

level 50 roughly


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

jezus I need try n keep up look like an amateur now haha whats your names should get a squad going haha


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

also im on ps3 how much better is it on pc


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I'm on it too add me iTz McLov1n 

I'm on xbox one


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

adamvr619 is mine


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

The key to good sniping is adjusting your scope many people don't realise you can click it up for distance have a look at the bottom of the reticule you'll see a 0 then using the left arrow pad push up it'll go to 200,300.400.500 and then 1000 you need to allow for bullet drop over distance and bullet velocity i've done a few head shot with people running and climbing ladders lol the amount of times I've had someone come after me with a helicopter is amusing


----------



## reks (May 17, 2016)

People still playing bf4?
I'm no 4 of the netherlands supplies with kd of 2.62 on pc.
Played around 1300 hours now.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

I just downloaded all the updates the other day with intentions of playing it again. The trailer for the new BF1 has got me in the mood again.
I think im only a level 31 on PS4...


----------



## reks (May 17, 2016)

Aha,long way to go to lvl140 😊
Bf1 will be available in october.
I played bf2,bf3,bf4 and bad company.
Love the game 😉


----------

